# mIRC kostet



## Matrix Scripter (20. Januar 2005)

Kostet mIRC eigentlich etwas?
 Ich hab da eine Version die kostet aber 20 $.
 Ich dachte das sei umsonst.

 mfG Matrix Scripter


----------



## MCIglo (20. Januar 2005)

Seit 6.x kostet die Lizenz etwas.
Es gibt aber genug kostenlose Alternativen: BitchX, XChat, Trillian,...


----------



## warCUBE (20. Januar 2005)

ich weiß noch früher das es umsonst war. hab aber auch vor kurzem gesehen, das mirc was kostet. auch auf der englischen original seite. hab auch keine freeware version in google gefunden. ist malwieder typisch, son geiles programm ist verbreitet und wir kostenpflichtig .. wer kauft sich das denn schon. gibt doch genug alternativ-ircs..


----------



## Helmut Klein (20. Januar 2005)

mIRC ist Shareware und kann für 30 Tage ausprobiert werden, danach wird eine Gebühr von $20 fällig um einen Registrations-Schlüssel zu erwerben.
Oft werden Aktionen veranstaltet bei denen der Erwerb eines Monats an gemeinnützige Aktionen geht.

Und mIRC ist nicht erst seit Version 6 Shareware, sondern schon seit geraumer Zeit - lediglich der Hinweis auf diese Tatsache wird seit Version 6 mehr hervorgehoben.


----------



## MCIglo (20. Januar 2005)

Aber in 5.x hatte ich nie Probleme, dass der plötzlich nen Key von mir will.
Erst seit 6.x


----------



## Helmut Klein (21. Januar 2005)

In 5.x Versionen hat sich hin und wieder mal beim Starten ein Browserfenster mit einer URL die zum Registrieren auffordert geöffnet.

Und wie gesagt, richtig in den Vordergrund gerückt ist es erst seit Version 6.


----------



## MasterJM (21. Januar 2005)

Tag,

alte Versionen von mirc findet man an jeder Ecke im Netz,
z.B. hier:

ftp://ftp.freenet.de/pub/mirc.com/

Sollte man aber nicht verwenden, wenn man nicht weiss was man da macht.
(Z.B. Der Dcc Bug in den ersten 6x Versionen)

JM


----------



## Matrix Scripter (2. Februar 2005)

würdet ihr mir  eher empfehlen so was wie Trillian zu benutzen oder eher eine alte mIRC
 Version? Bin mit so was ziemlich unerfahren.

 mfG Matrix Scripter


----------



## MCIglo (2. Februar 2005)

einen alternativen Clienten!
Ob Trillian da so die perfekte Wahl ist bezweifle ich aber auch (viele Bugs)
XChat ist relativ sicher und stabil. BitchX ist IMO der meistgenutzte IRC-Client unter Linux


----------



## m0nty (21. März 2005)

Ja, mIRC kostet wirklich etwas. Aber das kuriose ist, das mIRC auch nach 30 Testtagen weiterhin verwendet werden kann. Es kommt zwar beim Start dieses Fenster, aber nach ein paar Sekunden wird die Schaltfläche (keine Ahnung wie die jetzt heißt) aktiviert. Dann funktionierts ohne Probleme.

Als Alternative kann ich dir X-Chat empfehlen. Ich benutz das zwar nur unter Linux, aber ich denk mal es wird auch unter Windows nicht viel anders sein. 
Ich hab mich schnell zurecht gefunden, der Umstieg ist also nicht so schwer...

MfG,
m0nty


----------



## Memfis (13. Juli 2005)

Wie kann man den die Lizenz bezahlen? Soweit ich sehe geht das nur über Kreditkarte oder PayPal. Keines von beidem habe, bzw. nutze ich. Alternativen kommen für mich nicht in Frage, da ich eine speziell aufgemoddete mIRC-Version verwende. Zwar klicke ich auch immer auf "Continue", aber es nervt und soviel wie ich mIRC benutze (obwohl ich den IRC nicht mag) würde es sich lohnen, zumal 20$ umgerechnet glaub nur sowas an die 17 € sind oder so.


----------



## Helmut Klein (13. Juli 2005)

http://www.mirc.com/register.html



> mIRC can also be registered by fax, postal mail, wire transfer, or invoice through RegNow. If you plan to use mIRC in a corporate environment, please see the email contact below.



Demnach nehme ich mal an, dass es sich auch auf andere Wege registrieren lässt. Einfach mal anfragen.


----------



## Y05h1 (14. Juli 2005)

man MUSS für mIRC NICHT Zahlen!
Es stimmt schon das eigentlich die Testzeit nach 30 Tagen abläuft...
Danach kann man aber noch immer ohne probleme das Programm nutzen.
Nur beim Start muss man 5 sekunden warten um das Fenster mit der Registrierung wegzuklicken (Ich habe jetzt v 6.16 und seit min. einen Monat laufen).

Y05h1


----------



## MasterJM (14. Juli 2005)

Y05h1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> man MUSS für mIRC NICHT Zahlen!
> Es stimmt schon das eigentlich die Testzeit nach 30 Tagen abläuft...
> Danach kann man aber noch immer ohne probleme das Programm nutzen.
> Nur beim Start muss man 5 sekunden warten um das Fenster mit der Registrierung wegzuklicken (Ich habe jetzt v 6.16 und seit min. einen Monat laufen).
> ...




Bitte nicht in Topics blind reinspammen sonst lösche ich das. Man muss schon mal
lesen was besprochen und gesagt wurde!


----------



## Tobias K. (14. Juli 2005)

moin


Was spricht denn dagegen die 20€ zu zahlen?
Wenn du des öfteren in IRCs bist, ist der Preis für dieses tolle Programm durchaus gerechtfertigt.
X-Chat ist mitlerweile aber auch nicht mehr kostenlos.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## chrysler (18. August 2007)

@Tobias K. aka umbrasaxum:
Meinst du, dass X-Chat unter Linux nicht mehr kostenfrei ist oder unter Windows nicht?
Wenn das unter Linux nicht kostenlos sein soll, kannst du mir dann mal sagen, wie die das machen? Bei Linux ist doch eigentlich alles Freeware, oder nicht?


----------



## pamax (19. August 2007)

Hi,

bei Linux ist nicht alles Freeware.(z.B. Qt) Ich benutze zur Zeit Irssi und bin Damit sehr zufrieden.

mfg pamax


----------



## Tobias K. (19. August 2007)

Hi


Na dann werd ich auch mal stellung nehmen, zu diesem 2 Jahre alten Thread..

@chrysler
Ich wollte nur sagen das es nicht falsch ist für ein gutes Programm auch ein wenig Geld zu verlangen, schliesslich investiert der Programmierer auch viel Zeit in seine Arbeit.
Und wie pamax schon sagte ist nicht alles kostenlos, warum auch?! Nur weil du die Distribution konstenlos runterladen kannst, müssen doch nicht alle Programme auch konstenlos sein!


----------

